
Swoole 2.0 will support native php coroutine - hantianfeng
https://github.com/swoole/swoole-src/blob/master/Version2.md
======
sctb
We've banned these sockpuppet voters and commenters.

------
sofire
very nice. easy and high performance.

------
oysterlff
great

------
shiguangqi
great job

------
TiamoCode
nice

------
shuangya
useful

------
persi
mark

------
xpmozong
nice

------
bruce246
mark

------
cnwshuai
use it for some days ,it's good for me

